# action pack kennel



## madsnooker89 (May 29, 2009)

has anyone used action pack kennels before? if so is he a good trainer?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 29, 2009)

Your gonna get answers both ways on here but it seems most will be he is not..I sent him a young dog a few yrs ago..My intent was to get him treeing coon in his pen..He already had the gooooooooo to him..He did get him treeing coons..I didnt expect to get a stomp down coondog back when his 2 weeks were over.Nor did I expect to get a hunt winner back after that 2 weeks..All I needed was for him to be treeing!!  I could take care of everything else..I got my moneys worth...I do however think if I sent another pup..It would be to the buckshot kennels in NC he hunts his in the wild and keeps them longer and I like the thought of that better...


----------



## tree daddy 7 (May 29, 2009)

A buddyof mine took a black dog to him a few years back. When  he got him back you could not even put your hands on him,without him cowerring down and to boot he would not tree at all,Nothing.


----------



## poolecw (May 29, 2009)

My brother booked a young dog with him a couple of years ago.  He sent in a deposit and got the date set.  On the day before before my brother was to take the dog up there, our grandmother had a heart attack and was rushed to Savannah.  On that Saturday, my brother called him and explained the situation.  He didn't expect the deposit back but wanted to set another date to bring up the dog.  The guy basically told him that he was S.O.L. and was very rude about the whole thing.

Bottom line...he can be the best dog trainer in the world but it would be a cold day in you know where before he gets a dime of our money.


----------



## turkeys101 (May 29, 2009)

maybe it might work.i have no clue.


----------



## thomas gose (May 30, 2009)

Micky is a good dog handler. the dogs seem to respect him but it is only about a 3 or 4 acre pin so the dogs are kinda overwelmed with sent hes probably got 20 0r so coons in there. i sent him a pup and got back a treeing machine but man was he slick as a pealed onion. but he will have your dog treeing youll just have to finish him.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 30, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> Micky is a good dog handler. the dogs seem to respect him but it is only about a 3 or 4 acre pin so the dogs are kinda overwelmed with sent hes probably got 20 0r so coons in there. i sent him a pup and got back a treeing machine but man was he slick as a pealed onion. but he will have your dog treeing youll just have to finish him.


 
He's a walker dog ain't he??


----------



## thomas gose (May 31, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> He's a walker dog ain't he??



He aint no more!!


----------

